
Apple Shares Updated App Store Review Guidelines - mttjj
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/04/apple-shares-updated-app-store-guidelines/
======
mttjj
Here's a direct link to Apple's announcement:
[https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=03042020a](https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=03042020a)

I debated between using this link for the submission or the MacRumors one. But
I felt the MacRumors story had a better explanation of the things that changed
so I went with that.

